# celebes rainbow fish



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

my LFS has some Celebes Rainbow fish and I was thinking of getting them. The problem is they need higher ph then my tank has. My tank is at 6.6 for PH and has been pretty much steady at that level since I set it up. The guy at the store recommended I put some crushed coral or sea shells in my tank to raise it...however I am not sure I want to mess with the PH. Will the fish be ok at a lower PH level? If I change the PH will I constantly be messing with it to keep it at the right spot?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Some fish can adjust, but that's not one of them. The issue isn't really pH (it's just easy to measure) but the fact Celebes need hard water (usually a higher pH). In softer water they waste away and become ill.
If your pH were 7.2 or up, I'd say you'd have a chance. but acidic water of 6.6 is a no go with that beautiful fish. 

If you start messing with your pH, you'll be messing with it forever. Every weekly water change will need monitoring, and even if you succeed - I believe in another thread you said you have neons and otos, and they need the water you have now.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats what I thought...I suppose I will look for another fish with similar attributes that like my soft water. They sure are pretty fish though.

...and yes I have tetras and oto's already in the tank.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Celebes need a ph from 7.0 to 8.0. An easy way to raise ph is to add a little African Cichlid salt to the water. An advantage to this salt is will also increase the hardness. Celebes need hard to very hard water. I just bought two Celebes from a Big Box store. They keep the ph from 6.5 to 7.5 in their tanks.. Another thing Celebes need is very clean water. Practice frequent water changes in their tanks.


----------

